# How to partition Windows 8 so it can be fully recovered without recovery media?



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a custom built PC, and had to buy Windows 8 on disc.

When using recovery options, the option to completely wipe the PC and reinstall Windows requires my DVD in the drive.

However, my laptop that came with Windows 8 (An Asus r500a) has the option to fully wipe the machine, and start from scratch without recovery media. No prompts other than 'are you sure?'

Is there a way for me to partition my Desktop SSD so that I could do the same thing? Or is there an image I can create using some software? I don't mind the price for the convenience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you want to install windows again and wipe the system completely so there is no recovery partition available then all you need to do is boot from the dvd (you may need to select boot from cd from the BIOS), delete the partition, format the drive, reinstall windows.

There are several imaging software choices. I have used Acronis True Image in the past.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

It certainly can be done, OEM's do it... though you will have to create an image with all the software and drivers you want, then have a separate partition on your disk you can boot from to select this preconfigured image to build the main partition from. Quite involved, you may be able to do it with something like winPE or Bart PE, otherwise you will need to do it as greenie says with a DVD. Nice little project though. I will look into it a bit as it sounds interesting.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you would be better off not using a partition but an external drive and save the image. partitions does not help if the drive goes bad. that is why oem manufacturers suggests you save a dvd copy.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> if you want to install windows again and wipe the system completely so there is no recovery partition available then all you need to do is boot from the dvd (you may need to select boot from cd from the BIOS), delete the partition, format the drive, reinstall windows.
> 
> There are several imaging software choices. I have used Acronis True Image in the past.


I do want there to be a recovery partition. I want it to auto activate when I go to the setting in Windows 8 that says "Completely reinstall Windows" without a recovery DVD.

Thank you though.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

jimscreechy said:


> It certainly can be done, OEM's do it... though you will have to create an image with all the software and drivers you want, then have a separate partition on your disk you can boot from to select this preconfigured image to build the main partition from. Quite involved, you may be able to do it with something like winPE or Bart PE, otherwise you will need to do it as greenie says with a DVD. Nice little project though. I will look into it a bit as it sounds interesting.


Exactly. I build computers for customers regularly. It would be AMAZING for me to be able to include an auto partition so they didn't have to use any recovery media, and it could be done remotely.

My customers are either almost computer illiterate, or senior citizens unwilling to do much. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

sobeit said:


> you would be better off not using a partition but an external drive and save the image. partitions does not help if the drive goes bad. that is why oem manufacturers suggests you save a dvd copy.


I do understand the importance of having a backup image separate from the main drive itself, I simply want to be able to recover without installation media. The fact that Windows 8 can do it right from the recovery settings is great.

Currently however I do not know how to create such a partition that Windows would recognize it as the restore partition immediately.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Having looked at what's involved I have to first say this is not a an easy 10 step process. This is a good amount of work for an IT professional. However, if you're persistent and determined give yourself a few days and begin here- 

DISM How-to Topics (Deployment Image Servicing and Management)

If you search on 'creating .WIM files you will find a ton of information including youtube videos. 

Personally I wouldn't bother and @sobeit makes particularly good point as to why this could still be a pointless exercise unless you at least ALSO employ the DVD backup alternative.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

jimscreechy said:


> Having looked at what's involved I have to first say this is not a an easy 10 step process. This is a good amount of work for an IT professional. However, if you're persistent and determined give yourself a few days and begin here-
> 
> DISM How-to Topics (Deployment Image Servicing and Management)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

SeanSpade said:


> Exactly. I build computers for customers regularly. It would be AMAZING for me to be able to include an auto partition so they didn't have to use any recovery media, and it could be done remotely.
> 
> My customers are either almost computer illiterate, or senior citizens unwilling to do much. Thanks for the reply!


just remember, you are still require to stay within the system builders eula. If it says to include the disk and coa, then you need to include the disk and coa in addition to the partition.


----------

